# Dolphin Emulator and a DualShock 4 Controller



## Eastonator12 (Sep 18, 2017)

So, I already know that it connects and works fine. But, in Super mario Sunshine, you can press lightly on the right trigger with a gc controller and get a "lower pressure" water stream. Unfortunately, on a DS4 controller, if i press at all on the right trigger it goes full pressure. is there anything I can do to fix this issue? thanks


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 18, 2017)

Eastonator12 said:


> So, I already know that it connects and works fine. But, in Super mario Sunshine, you can press lightly on the right trigger with a gc controller and get a "lower pressure" water stream. Unfortunately, on a DS4 controller, if i press at all on the right trigger it goes full pressure. is there anything I can do to fix this issue? thanks


Set the analog trigger.


----------



## Eastonator12 (Sep 18, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Set the analog trigger.


how do I do that in the configure menu? thx


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 18, 2017)

Eastonator12 said:


> how do I do that in the configure menu? thx


In your control settings, there should be an "L-Analog" and "R-Analog". Set to L2 and R2 as well.


----------



## Eastonator12 (Sep 18, 2017)

Memoir said:


> In your control settings, there should be an "L-Analog" and "R-Analog". Set to L2 and R2 as well.


thanks so much

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Memoir said:


> In your control settings, there should be an "L-Analog" and "R-Analog". Set to L2 and R2 as well.


It unfortunately does the same thing, it still acts as if I’m pressing all the way down


----------

